# corner finisher



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

why is more difficult to finish my angle with my columbia 3.5 than my 2.5. my blade need to be reset ? i'm not able to do my angle with the corner box the mud dosen't go on the wall, is more easy with the compound tube why ? the mudrunner are good product ? thx


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Try thinning your mud more.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i try but no success,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/what-sizes-1315/:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i try but no success,


Then thin it out even more. There is no reason that mud should not flow through the angle head if it is thin enough.


----------

